

Normal People Will Use Twitter In 5 Years (Founder on Charlie Rose) - brandinfection
http://rashmash.com/2009/03/04/normal-people-will-use-twitter-in-5-years/

======
nader
i'm not sure if my mother would use twitter in 5 years time. she can hardly
read her e-mails :)

